# Strap-Wrench recommendation?



## kramer5150 (Apr 16, 2008)

Not sure where to post this, since its not light-specific. Mods please free to relocate this if it is OT, thanks.

Can someone recommend a really good strap-wrench? Something durable and torque-y enough to break through Nuwai thread adhesive.

thanks!!


----------



## BigBoy (Apr 16, 2008)

Good question ...
Of the three I have tried the "GripIt" brand is best.
The Lowes strap wrench is OK.
The Harbor Freight one went straight to the trash can.
Bob


----------



## BIGIRON (Apr 16, 2008)

Several years ago I got a large one with a heavy nylon strap, not rubber, (for fuel/oil filters) at NAPA. They had smaller ones at the time. Might still have them - don't know, but the large one works very well.


----------



## datiLED (Apr 16, 2008)

I've had good luck with my Kobalt strap wrenches from Lowe's. They come with a lifetime guarantee, so I figured that I can't go wrong. It includes one large, and one small strapwrench.

I also bought the Kobalt mini plier set from Lowe's (no questions asked lifetime warranty), and have already exchanged them for a new set. I ruined two pair of pliers opening an L1P. I will certainly be getting my money's worth on that purchase. :devil:


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool thanks... BUMP for more suggestions.


----------



## nekomane (Apr 16, 2008)

Not exactly a strap wrench, but I've been interested in the 'Bionic Wrench'. 
Anyone care to share their experience please?
http://loggerheadtools.com/?main_page=index&cPath=7


----------



## KenAnderson (Apr 16, 2008)

nekomane said:


> Not exactly a strap wrench, but I've been interested in the 'Bionic Wrench'.
> Anyone care to share their experience please?
> http://loggerheadtools.com/?main_page=index&cPath=7


 
I have a pair and have been able to open all lights that I've tried. I place a wrap of masking tape around the lights before I grip on and I grip tight and turn. No problem with the most stubborn lights.

I currently have a 6" and an 8", plan on getting a pair of 10" soon.

Ken


----------



## TooSharp (Apr 16, 2008)

Good question. I've got the kobalt wrenches and have scratched several lights due to the metal swivel/attachments. This looks pretty good.
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Strap-Wrench


----------



## rolltide (Apr 22, 2008)

I have two of the Rigid Strap wrenches. The one pictures above and a larger one. They are very good and "torque-y".


----------



## light_fiend (Apr 22, 2008)

What would you use to lock the tube while applying torque with the wrench?

A vise would be bad. What are the options? Thanks!


----------



## gswitter (Apr 22, 2008)

light_fiend said:


> What would you use to lock the tube while applying torque with the wrench?


Another wrench.

-1 for the Harbor Freight strap wrenches. Bought the big/small combo-pack, and neither survived the first light I attempted to open with them. :thumbsdow Plus the rubber they use smells _really_ bad.

I borrowed a friend's 6" and 8" Bionic Wrenches once, and they were good for opening (smallish) lights. But they're spendy, and I'm not sure what else you'd use them for? Said friend bought them on a whim, and admits he's never needed them.


----------



## kenster (Apr 22, 2008)

gswitter said:


> I borrowed a friend's 6" and 8" Bionic Wrenches once, and they were good for opening (smallish) lights. But they're spendy, and I'm not sure what else you'd use them for? Said friend bought them on a whim, and admits he's never needed them.


 
Pros

Well, I have all 3 sizes of the Bionic Wrench and I use them all the time working on flashlights. Great for opening lights, holding reflectors, heatsinks and other parts as well. I modify flashlights for fun. Lots of flashlights so fun, FUN, *FUN!!!*  If interested, link to an Lop mod HERE. Used the wrenches to open it(pictures in post #17), hold the Mcr17XR reflector while I cutdown it down & filed it and held the head while using a Dremel to grind out the driver & epoxy. 

Cons

Now, I have Black Oxide and Nickel. Love my Black Bionic Wrenches but my Nickel Bionic Wrenches *SUCK! :thumbsdow *Black wrenches are tight smooth operating tools. Some of the parts for the Nickel Wrenches look like they were made with a hacksaw and so you get everything bad in one wrench when you move the handle. Loose then tight then stuck. Crooked uneven grip so lousy grip and they are just FUGLY as in 0% quality. Call the Black Oxide Craftsman quality. Nickel Dime Store CRAPOLA! Makes no sense but I didn`t machine the parts and build the tools.


----------



## TMorita (Apr 24, 2008)

KenAnderson said:


> I have a pair and have been able to open all lights that I've tried. I place a wrap of masking tape around the lights before I grip on and I grip tight and turn. No problem with the most stubborn lights.
> 
> I currently have a 6" and an 8", plan on getting a pair of 10" soon.
> 
> Ken


 
Ahhh!! This is the tool I've been looking for!!!

Is the 10" the right size for opening most flashlights?

Toshi


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 24, 2008)

KenAnderson said:


> I have a pair and have been able to open all lights that I've tried. I place a wrap of masking tape around the lights before I grip on and I grip tight and turn. No problem with the most stubborn lights.
> 
> I currently have a 6" and an 8", plan on getting a pair of 10" soon.
> 
> Ken



I had a 3 piece set of the nickel ones and they wouldn't open anything. I'm told the original versions are better, built better too from what I hear. (This from someone that has both.)

-LT


----------



## nekomane (Apr 24, 2008)

kenster said:


> _*snip*
> _Pros
> Now, I have Black Oxide and Nickel. Love my Black Bionic Wrenches but my Nickel Bionic Wrenches *SUCK! :thumbsdow *Black wrenches are tight smooth operating tools. Some of the parts for the Nickel Wrenches look like they were made with a hacksaw and so you get everything bad in one wrench when you move the handle. Loose then tight then stuck. Crooked uneven grip so lousy grip and they are just FUGLY as in 0% quality. Call the Black Oxide Craftsman quality. Nickel Dime Store CRAPOLA! Makes no sense but I didn`t machine the parts and build the tools.
> _*snip*_



So the finish is not just the color, but precision?
Weird, as the nickel finish is priced higher than the black.
http://loggerheadtools.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1

L_T, did you get your's locally in Japan?

Thanks for the info, I hope the OP does not mind so much discussion of the Bionic Wrench.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 24, 2008)

nekomane said:


> So the finish is not just the color, but precision?
> Weird, as the nickel finish is priced higher than the black.
> http://loggerheadtools.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1
> 
> ...



Nope got them from Loggerhead. They had a special going on all 3 sizes and I figured they'd be less prone to rust. The idea I had when getting them was to get rid of my smaller set of Kobalt strap wrenches which still work reasonably well on things bigger than AAA sized lights.

-LT


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2008)

Any comments/experience with the new ratcheting bionic wrenches? I believe they come only in the open end version.


----------



## gswitter (Apr 25, 2008)

TMorita said:


> Ahhh!! This is the tool I've been looking for!!!
> 
> Is the 10" the right size for opening most flashlights?


Depends on your definition of "most". I suspect the 10" is too big for most AAA lights. The 8" was able to get a good grip on my L0D, but I doubt it would have gripped anything smaller.


----------



## kenster (Apr 27, 2008)

nekomane said:


> So the finish is not just the color, but precision?
> Weird, as the nickel finish is priced higher than the black.
> http://loggerheadtools.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1


 
Precision 

* * * * * * * * * * Black Oxide * * * * * * * * Nickel Plated * * * * * * * * * *

machining . . . . . all parts look great . . . . . . the jaws :shrug: hacksaw maybe??? :sick2:

Open & close . . . . nice & smooth . . . . . . . . stiffer gritty feel that I can actually hear so spring self opening??? Not always :shakehead

Shake test . . . . . . nice & quiet . . . . . . . . . lots of parts & STOP THAT RACKET! :hairpull:

Grip jaws . . . . . great even pressure . . . . . . uhhh :thinking: .... what do you think? 



Again, this doesn`t make any sense to me but I didn`t machine the parts and build the wrenches. Others may have purchased the Nickel wrenches and they are quality tools like my black wrenches??? :shrug: Anyway, I love my Black Bionic Wrenches but sometimes a strap wrench is better tool for the job. Here at the house I have two sizes of Craftman rubber strap wrenches and I am not too impressed with them so I believe I will go shopping for some strap wrenches ya`ll have mentioned as good.


----------



## kosPap (Sep 10, 2010)

reviving this old thread with a related question....

what size strap wrenches should I buy for 

AAA lights
CR123 cylindrical lights
Surefire E head?
Surefire P head?

will be buying on-line so I cannot defer actual sizes by photos

BTW what does 6" means.....able to grip tubes UP to 6 inches in diameter? but the larger the size, the smaller the capability of going to SMALL diameters like AAA lights?

phrased otherwise, can you grip properly the latter with the former (6/8"), or is it a lost cause trying?

Many Thanks, kostas


----------

